# Transport services to Lisboa



## TerryA (Jan 2, 2013)

Bom dia,

We are an American family currently living in Stuttgart, GR and planning to move to Lisboa in March. Can anyone recommend some reliable transport companies that will move our household goods for a reasonable price? Also are there any self storage facilities we can use in the Cascais area?

TIA,
Terry


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Would think your cheapest option is a Stuttgart based company, they might be able to get a load back


----------



## TerryA (Jan 2, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Would think your cheapest option is a Stuttgart based company, they might be able to get a load back


Not sure if many movers originate from here to Lisboa but would assume more so from the UK. My guess is it would be cheaper if a UK based company, already headed down there, could pick up my load on the way. No pun intended


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Except you'd need to find a UK remover with sufficient space for a part load and you would have the extra cost of time and travel from UK to Stuttgart and Stuttgart to original route, I very much doubt if any would even consider it.

It's very difficult trying to combine loads especially when one of the Cities is well off a route, you could try Portugal Removals. Free Online Quotes for Removals to Portugal, Spain, Algarve who we've used and found very good, but unless they can combine with a delivery ?


----------



## TerryA (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes, I agree Stuttgart is not en route from the UK. I need to look for transporters coming from Germany. I'll inquire with the company you recommended and see if they offer anything. Thanks!


----------



## Ratodagua (Dec 26, 2012)

I think i can give you a contact of a company based either in Heidelberg or Speyer, cant remember exactely where they are based. All i know is that company is owned by portuguese people doing weekly services between portugal and germany. I will get back to you soon cuz i need to ask for their contact to a friend if mine who used them before. Then you can ask for a quote.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Terrya, If you follow this through then look at packing a container which could also possibly answer your storage question.


----------



## TerryA (Jan 2, 2013)

Ratodagua said:


> I think i can give you a contact of a company based either in Heidelberg or Speyer, cant remember exactely where they are based. All i know is that company is owned by portuguese people doing weekly services between portugal and germany. I will get back to you soon cuz i need to ask for their contact to a friend if mine who used them before. Then you can ask for a quote.


oh that would be great! We are only an hour from Heidelberg so if they up there that would work out well. Please let me know, thanks!


----------



## TerryA (Jan 2, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Terrya, If you follow this through then look at packing a container which could also possibly answer your storage question.


Yes good idea.. it will be less hassle as well. I will request this in the quote. thx for the tip.


----------



## Sonho (Jan 1, 2008)

We used Coerstjen from Latvia to the Algarve. They contracted it out to a PT company (that starts with a 'g') on arrival at the port. Coerstjen did a wonderful job and their partner company did, as well.


----------



## TerryA (Jan 2, 2013)

Sonho said:


> We used Coerstjen from Latvia to the Algarve. They contracted it out to a PT company (that starts with a 'g') on arrival at the port. Coerstjen did a wonderful job and their partner company did, as well.


Thx! I will check them out as well.


----------

